# Best Co2 Kit For 55 Gallon



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

I want to go co2 on my planted 55 , I know nada about those and I don't really care about the price , lets say an entry level kit somewhere below 200$ is possible? I would like to get something that could run couples months between filling.

I don't see many complete kit on the net...

I'm a welder and was wondering if i could go with strait welding set up and a smaller tank ?

thanks !


----------



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

Big c02 fire extinguisher best/cheapest way







will last forever in that tank. Just buy a regulator for it.


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

hahaha good idea never think about that , I will look if its doable !


----------



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

yea its doable. I did it on my planted tank ages ago. 100gallon. Didnt even finish the bottle and had it running for a year or so. Gonna use it again on my next planted tank.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

If maknwar is still around you may hit him up. I am pretty sure he was starting a site specialized in building/selling Co2 systems.


----------

